# Installation scanner Epson Perfection V500 impossible



## Ubaye (26 Novembre 2013)

Bsr,

J'ai acheté un scanner Epson V500 photo mais après branchements électrique et au mac, lorsque je lance l'installation depuis le cd livré j'ai une fenêtre /Volumes/EPSON qui s'ouvre avec une icône "Mac OS X".

Jusque là Ok, mais lorsque je clique sur l'icône une petite fenêtre s'ouvre  "Impossible d'ouvrir l'application "Mac OS X", car les applications Power PC ne sont plus prises en charge".



Un peu paumé, j'ai parcouru le cd à la recherche d'une application "Intel" pour mon mac, nada, je suis allé sur le site d'Epson et j'ai trouvé 2 pilotes.
L'un doit être pour Mavericks car il date du 23 octobre 2013 je crois => inopérant, et l'autre me répond la même chose que celui de mon cd.

Alors dans ma 'tite tête de newbie je me suis dit que soit vous alliez m'aider à trouver un pilote compatible "Intel" soit il faut paramétrer "X11", non ?

Précision : sa lumière orange de non connexion clignote constamment, et j'ai essayé (suite lecture d'un post ici) de le faire fonctionner avec "transfert d'image" : A l'ouverture il reconnait le V500 (le détecte et le nomme) mais il ne peut numériser, aucun bouton n'étant actif ni sur le scanner ni dans le soft

Vous pouvez m'aider ? 
Merci.

Ps : Le scanner se nomme Epson _Perfection_ V500


----------



## Deborah Bernard (26 Novembre 2013)

N'y a- t-il pas un driver à télécharger sur le site d'EPSON ?
Je crois bien que si :
http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...Type=Downloads&detected=yes&platform=OSF_M_X9


----------



## Ubaye (26 Novembre 2013)

Merci, effectivement je ne tombe pas sur la même page que l'autre fois. 

Je suis en train de le télécharger. Je te dis après.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h31 ----------

Ben non 







Ça fait pas, ce doit être celui pour 10.9


----------



## Deborah Bernard (26 Novembre 2013)

Il y a plusieurs drivers correspondants aux OS ; cf le déroulant


----------



## Ubaye (26 Novembre 2013)

Recommencé, en fait ton lien pointe ver la version 10.9 mais (la 2nde fois au moins) j'ai biens pris celui de 10.8.x

Il donne ma même chose .


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2013)

Ubaye a dit:


> Recommencé, en fait ton lien pointe ver la version 10.9 mais (la 2nde fois au moins) j'ai biens pris celui de 10.8.x
> 
> Il donne ma même chose .



Le problème de certains pilotes est qu'ils soient certifiés par Apple et lorsqu'ils le sont, Apple les mets à disposition via Mise à jour de logiciels.

Et avec le lien cité, en théorie le pilote est compatible Mavericks...


----------



## Ubaye (27 Novembre 2013)

Je crois que j'ai compris.

Votre lien pointe vers la version pour Mavericks mais je suis sous 10.8.x, je choisi donc celle pour Mountain Lion.
Je dois donc dl le driver 3.7.4.1 mais en outre dans l'onglet "Drivers" en dessous il y a une màj à faire "ICA Scanner Driver for Image Capture" par le menu pomme et donc par l'apple store.

Je viens de la faire mais je n'ai pas le temps de tester, je vous tiens au courant dés que possible.

Merci.


----------



## Locke (27 Novembre 2013)

Ubaye a dit:


> Je crois que j'ai compris.
> 
> Votre lien pointe vers la version pour Mavericks mais *je suis sous 10.8.x, je choisi donc celle pour Mountain Lion.*
> Je dois donc dl le driver 3.7.4.1 mais en outre dans l'onglet "Drivers" en dessous il y a une màj à faire "ICA Scanner Driver for Image Capture" par le menu pomme et donc par l'apple store.
> ...



Ca ne changera rien, cette version est compatible avec les 5 anciens OS X et tu téléchargeras la même version. C'est plutôt un problème de pilote non certifié par Apple.


----------



## Ubaye (30 Novembre 2013)

Bon ben j'y suis arrivé, et vous allez rire enfin j'espère 

Dans cette 1ere petite fenêtre qui s'ouvre à l'insertion de cd d'epson trône au beau milieu une petite icône informe intitulée "Mac Os X" et c'est tout. Elle mème vers un driver "ppc" qui ne convient pas à mon mac intel.
MAIS, il y a un ascenseur que je n'avais pas vu (et qui vient brièvement apparaitre, là) qui mène bien plus bas à d'autres soft epson livrés avec

Je n'ai plus eu qu'a retrouver le bon driver environ 2 ou 3 écrans vides plus bas !  C'est pas les rois de l'ergonomie chez Epson 

Bref, le temps de trouver qu'un option par défaut d'intégration de profil icc plantait le scan et je suis enfin prêt à apprendre à m'en servir.

S'il pouvait neiger ce week end ça me donnerait un pretexte  

Je vous remercie d'avoir pris du temps pour m'aider.
Bon week end.


----------

